# Does Your Dog Bury Their Head When Pet?



## Gharrissc

I don't know if this is the correct term for it,but who up here has 'Head Burier'?I've had a few dogs who will bury their in your lap or under my arm when they are getting pet.


----------



## llombardo

My son taught our GSD how to "give hugs".. When he says "give hugs" she buries her head into his neck Its adorable to watch!!


----------



## Sunflowers

Yes! He bows his head and snuggles. I love it when he does this!


----------



## chelle

Yup! I have one of those. Every morning when he is trying to entice me out of bed, haha.

He buries his head in my armpit and sticks his butt up in the air and/or flops over. I love it. Best part of my day.


----------



## Nigel

Both of ours do this. At first I thought I was being used to wipe something off their face, kind of a human hanky.


----------



## Bear L

Yup or if I'm on the floor she'll sometimes fall down and bury her head with her paws and make a groaning sound.


----------



## Zeeva

Nope. Neither of my dogs 'burry their heads' when pet. They simply sit there and wag their tail if pet on the head 

If I pet Smokey at the right spot on the nape of his neck, he melts to the ground and sometimes begins doing what I call 'the kick start'...


----------



## Freestep

My Akbash dog does this. Mostly to my husband. He will bury his head in my husband's armpit, then rub his chin in his hair (hubby has really long hair) and sometimes will get his head tangled up in all that long hair.  It's quite amusing. Since Whaley is white, he seems to be attracted to people who are wearing black, and will rub and lean and wipe white hair ALL OVER their clothes.

My GSDs are always too busy to bother with any of this. Petting is appreciated, but throwing the ball is appreciated more.


----------



## marbury

It's a learned behavior. If you encourage it, they'll do it more often. I love it and think its adorable, so although my dogs came to me as 'normal' petees I quickly changed that. Now I have a pack of four dogs dive in for a good pet!


----------



## jourdan

Avery sometimes does especially when we first get up in the morning for snuggles or when I get home from being gone all day.


----------



## quality_sound

Felix has done this as long as I've owned him. I got him at a year old and if you're scratching his neck he keeps his head up. If you move around to the back of his neck or his shoulders he buries his head. It's funny.


----------



## Curtis

This is a pretty old thread, but I love when he does this. When he wants a good petting, Empire will burry his head into my armpit or behind my back.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Shiggs will come in bury her head in my lap and flop to the ground. 

Ty likes to sit hus butt on my lap and get bum scratches


----------

